

Molly Wood's Verdict on WP7 Challenge: No, thanks. - sourc3
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-20094766-256/windows-phone-7-challenge-week-2-the-verdict/

======
technoslut
It's hard to take Molly Wood seriously when she is the type of person that
does hold a bias to whatever she fancies at the moment.

The review (of a beta) was weak. She attacks the fact that you 'have' to
upload files from your computer to get music on your device while forgetting
what she just wrote earlier about Zune Pass and that you have to upload your
music library to Google Music for the service to work.

The other main complaint that she uses is Skydrive. While MS does need to fix
the web interface, one could easily argue that WP7's UI is vastly superior to
Android and possibly iOS as well.

~~~
sourc3
I agree with you. As a WP7 developer who has tried all 3 platforms so far, I
have to say I find the UI of WP7 pretty intuitive. Yes it is playing catch-up
at the moment, I agree with that. However, within 2 releases of the OS,
Microsoft needs to provide features that are not there on Android and the iOS.
Otherwise, MS will not hit the 10% market share that seems to be the necessary
threshold to create an upward trend in more user acquisition..

